# Little Machine Shop Model 5200



## Brian H (Dec 1, 2018)

I have done alot of looking at mini lathes. The top of my "wish list" at this point is the LMS model 5200. Does anyone have one? Opinions? It seems to have the largest motor and best options in its class. The downside is the purchase price and shipping costs. Grizzly is probably my next on the list and the long list of brands after that.

For all you guys that have machines in this class, let me know what you have and the pros and cons you've encountered. I realize there are youtube videos on just about every model, but, all seem to be out of the states. I'd like some opinions/choices for what we have available in Canada.


----------



## Janger (Dec 1, 2018)

Well there is King, there is Craftex, and there is old iron. Generally the beefier and heavier the better. Look carefully at the topic of threading and power feeding. Lots of the smaller lathes require lots of gear swapping to change feeds much. My old craftex seemed to need about six gears changed whenever I wanted to change a setting. That took an hour on that machine and I avoided it which held back my projects. Used will probably give you a lot more bang for buck. Older machines typicallly have a much better gear box but may not turn that quickly. Buy something - used if you can - and use it. You will then have a much better understanding of what you actually require. Post ads you like - the forum will weigh in with opinions.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 2, 2018)

Well I'm no fan of Busy Bee Tools but if you were looking at the LMS 5200 I sure would consider the Busy Bee Tools model https://www.busybeetools.com/produc...MIqti3samC3wIVtyCtBh11qQJcEAQYASABEgK44vD_BwE

I think it's better bang for the buck considering the Canadian dollar vs American.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 4, 2018)

Even save more money and get a bigger one for less from China direct - https://www.ebay.ca/itm/550W-Precis...h=item5d7cc51fed:g:61sAAOSwX8da2UV~:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## PeterT (Dec 4, 2018)

Interesting, it says its in Richmond BC?   China but FOB Canada?  
30 bucks - it would cost me more to ship my chuck across the city.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 4, 2018)

Interesting!  Shipping is by UPS.  I’d contact the seller and confirm where it’s coming from. He has a cut50 plasma $260 and a tig for $330.  These are all OBO.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 4, 2018)

I would not be shocked if someone simply ordered a container from China of the stuff & is selling from a warehouse in BC utilizing eBay and Amazon with eBay being cheaper and Amazon more expensive.

If he is shipping a lot he gets special rates or he may be subsidizing shipping with higher product price.


----------



## Brian H (Dec 4, 2018)

That's a pretty good price. Almost too good to be true. How does a person confirm the validity of this?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 4, 2018)

You check the reputation of seller, where he ships from and pay via pay-pal. 

Then wait for your order to arrive at your door.

Price is much better than BB / KMS / PA due to competition. Its not like it costs much to make these things in China by 1000s per week.

In case you want to find out per unit price in batches of 1000 go to Alibaba - I bet it will hoover around 350 CAD.

BTW, that price has been around well over a year - so its not exactly a new thing or something that is unique to this seller - its normal price now. The BB/ KMS/ PA are the super expensive ones. I actually expect to see soon 7x16 lathes for the same price - if not already - or maybe $20 more.


----------



## Brian H (Dec 6, 2018)

DPittman said:


> Well I'm no fan of Busy Bee Tools but if you were looking at the LMS 5200 I sure would consider the Busy Bee Tools model https://www.busybeetools.com/produc...MIqti3samC3wIVtyCtBh11qQJcEAQYASABEgK44vD_BwE
> 
> I think it's better bang for the buck considering the Canadian dollar vs American.




Thanks for the link. I just ordered one...


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 7, 2018)

Remember to take light cuts, use cutting fluids and keep the gibbs snug but moving. 
Hss works great on these but depth of cut must remain small ( very important for steel work)


----------



## Brian H (Dec 13, 2018)

Well, I just thought I would post an update for anyone else following the above link. After placing the order I got an email that he could not supply the lathe so I got my money refunded.
However, I then found a link and ordered an 8 x 16 lathe directly from China. It will be a few weeks till it reaches Vancouver and then I need to get it carted to the prairies. 
And the vortex continues to spin.....


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 13, 2018)

You mean something like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-x...lgo_pvid=d31f8b08-adb4-4a8a-b1ce-a81842392668

That is a big step up from the 7x12 / 7x14 mini lathes - good for you.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 13, 2018)

There’s an 8x16 on kijiji right now.  It may be an older version of the Aliexpress one.  It has Acklands name on it.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/...es/1403830159?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true 

The 8x16. price $1200 with stand.


----------

